# Small group in Oklahoma City looking for more players



## Belares (Aug 6, 2004)

We are a establised group playing on Saturday/Saturday night and would like to find a couple more players. We have a split game 1 is mid level Forgotten Realms (6th) and the other is a MId-high level (12th) Greyhawk quest game that is currently on haitus until we decide to return to it. We would like players who come prepared to play and not looking for Power hungry gamers. We do roleplaying and hack-n-slash about even and the rules are what they are and the DM is always right unless the rule is misunderstood and even then it is his/her game! If interested email me at marcmit@yahoo.com or cowentim@yahoo.com


----------

